# Custom X *thoughts*



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

so ive been riding my park board ( Burton X8 ) all season long and totally neglected by Custom X, due to the playfulness and softness of my X8.

I learned A LOOTT on the X8, never really messed with it at the park, but just dialed in my carves, dynamic turns and also landing jumps better and flat basing it.

So yday i decided to take out my custom X so that i could get used to it again after a yr of not riding it, and to also prepare me for when i take it to UTAH in 3 weeks.

The first run was scary, because i rememebr how fast this board was from last yr of riding.
After my first run, i got accustommed to its stiffness and how much feel u have for the ICS/EST sys.
Oh baby what a joy ride...I never slayed the double blacks as fast as yday.

the first thing i noticed is how much wider my sidecut turns were due to the carving nature of this board...i never knew abt this last yr cuz i didnt know what **Carving** was. 

This board is truly a piece of Snowboarding Engineering.

*Moral of the story*

Guys, if ur planning on getting a custom x as ur first board, *then dont*, first learn how to master the basics on a soft board and then set ur sights on the custom X...Trust me, you will appreciate your progression in this sport more, as well as this boards capability


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

But I always like to see beginners bombing down the slopes on runs they shouldn't be on with a Custom X. No turns, no carves, just pure flat basing it. Gotta love that. 

I agree with everything you said. Custom X is not for beginners and will actually put a hurdle in the path of your progression. Too stiff, too fast, and just plain too much board for a beginner.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Custom X


Hey Leo did u see pics of next yrs custom x design??
Some guy posted a thread about Burton's '10/'11 line up. it looks pretty gnarly.

in case u havent:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/24549-2011-burton-hardgoods-catalog.html


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Hey Leo did u see pics of next yrs custom x design??
> Some guy posted a thread about Burton's '10/'11 line up. it looks pretty gnarly.
> 
> in case u havent:
> ...


I actually touched it lol. I didn't get a chance to ride it though since it wasn't on the priority list for test fest. We might set up another demo with them though so maybe I'll get to ride it then.

I loved the Custom Flying-V though. Easily the most outstanding board of the 2011 test fest. That board is simply sir TitsaLot. The Easy Livin Flying-V is steeze too.

You should check out the Burton Infidel bindings. I tried their missions, cartels, and C02s. I still hate all of them as usual, but the Infidels were comfy. I want a pair now


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet...let us know how it feels...i believe burton included their new frostbite edges on that board...its probably something equivalent to Lib techs magantraction


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Sweet...let us know how it feels...i believe burton included their new frostbite edges on that board...its probably something equivalent to Lib techs magantraction


I forgot which ones had the frostbite, but it does work. I still like the Magnatraction though. Overall, I'd say Burton had some really great boards in their lineup.

They weren't without their bad seeds though. They are introducing a new Shaun White board now. It is a standard version and the other one is now called the Pro model. Lame gimmick in my opinion. The standard sucked almost as bad as the Clash. I guess beginners would like it because it is softer.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> They are introducing a new Shaun White board now. It is a standard version and the other one is now called the Pro model. Lame gimmick in my opinion.


yea i did notice that...i can see a new hate thread being posted in the near future abt that:laugh:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my X now that I can ride it. It is definitely not a beginner board but it is a lot of fun. I had it out last weekend for a powder day and had a blast on it. The new one looks very good. I don't really want to get Burton bindings again so I wouldn't be able to take advantage of the ICS system so I may not go that route.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I love my X now that I can ride it. It is definitely not a beginner board but it is a lot of fun. I had it out last weekend for a powder day and had a blast on it. The new one looks very good. I don't really want to get Burton bindings again so I wouldn't be able to take advantage of the ICS system so I may not go that route.


I posted a thread about Series 13 and i would looove to get a new X customized with my own graphics


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the graphics on mine. It is from 2 years ago. Black top with that satin black design and a yellow bottom. I think it looks great. Some of the newer ones weren't all that great in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Leo said:


> I actually touched it lol. I didn't get a chance to ride it though since it wasn't on the priority list for test fest. We might set up another demo with them though so maybe I'll get to ride it then.
> 
> I loved the Custom Flying-V though. Easily the most outstanding board of the 2011 test fest. That board is simply sir TitsaLot. The *Easy Livin Flying-V* is steeze too.
> 
> You should check out the Burton Infidel bindings. I tried their missions, cartels, and C02s. I still hate all of them as usual, but the Infidels were comfy. I want a pair now


Do you know if next years Easy Livin comes in just Flying-V or Camber as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

i got burton custom 07. Next season thinking of buying custom X. Hopefully it will be good.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

geesechops said:


> Do you know if next years Easy Livin comes in just Flying-V or Camber as well?


They only had the Flying-V Easy Livin there. I didn't bother to ask if it comes in Camber. Really though, the Flying-V is tits. It handles bombers and steeps just fine.



DenBank said:


> i got burton custom 07. Next season thinking of buying custom X. Hopefully it will be good.


The Custom X is quite a different beast than the Custom. It is stiffer and a lot faster. It is an excellent board to bomb down steeps and shoot off launchers. I also hear it's a great pipe board because of the stiffness and pop.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

damn it Leo...u got me thinking about this flying V now


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> damn it Leo...u got me thinking about this flying V now


I'm totally hooked on it lol. It fits my style so perfectly. I love to bomb steeps every now and then, but I mainly cruise around and butter, hit natural features, ride up walls and 180 off of them. The Flying-V tech is so perfect for my riding style. It just kills everything I throw at it. I don't know how it is for pure park riding, but it is fucking awesome for what I do.

I'm talking about the Custom Flying-V by the way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'm totally hooked on it lol. It fits my style so perfectly. I love to bomb steeps every now and then, but I mainly cruise around and butter, hit natural features, ride up walls and 180 off of them. The Flying-V tech is so perfect for my riding style. It just kills everything I throw at it. I don't know how it is for pure park riding, but it is fucking awesome for what I do.
> 
> I'm talking about the Custom Flying-V by the way.


Thats exactly my style of riding, thats why i bought the X8 to do those very same things. But now that they stopped making the X8's i think i might just consider that flying V technology.

I wouldve gotten the '09/'10 X8 but i dont like the designs. And my motto always is to get something that u like because eventually theyll stop making it or change a design.

how does that board handle ice and hard pack steeps?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Thats exactly my style of riding, thats why i bought the X8 to do those very same things. But now that they stopped making the X8's i think i might just consider that flying V technology.
> 
> I wouldve gotten the '09/'10 X8 but i dont like the designs. And my motto always is to get something that u like because eventually theyll stop making it or change a design.
> 
> how does that board handle ice and hard pack steeps?


It handled pretty damn well. I admit, there are much better boards for that, but you can't have it all in one right? I ride in Michigan so hardpack and ice is about the only thing available to ride around here lol. As for steepness, I rode down a Michigan double black (which is most likely a normal black on big mountains) without a hitch. It has minor chatter, but held an edge surprisingly well.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> It handled pretty damn well. I admit, there are much better boards for that, but you can't have it all in one right? I ride in Michigan so hardpack and ice is about the only thing available to ride around here lol. As for steepness, I rode down a Michigan double black (which is most likely a normal black on big mountains) without a hitch. It has minor chatter, but held an edge surprisingly well.


ive never been on a RC board so thats why im still hesitant on pulling the trigger... but the one thing that has me convinced is the little 3 line decription that burton always puts on their boards.
They are always true to their word


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ive never been on a RC board so thats why im still hesitant on pulling the trigger... but the one thing that has me convinced is the little 3 line decription that burton always puts on their boards.
> They are always true to their word


Then I'm about to sell you on this board even more...

Before the test fest, I never rode a RC board. I am coming off of nothing but cambered boards. I wasn't the biggest fan of reverse camber for Michigan conditions. They were super fun to butter on, but they couldn't hold an edge worth my husky's poo poo on bombers. Some RC boards did hold up well though, especially Mervin (Lib Tech, Rossignol, etc...) boards with Magnatraction and boards with low rise rockers like the Ride DH2.

Flying-V is like the best of both worlds :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Sold!!! :laugh:

But there is a flying V and V rocker...is that the same thing or 2 dif techs?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Sold!!! :laugh:
> 
> But there is a flying V and V rocker...is that the same thing or 2 dif techs?


V-Rocker is a pure rocker. Burton's rockers are more mellow than most brands.

The Flying-V is a rocker between your feet, camber under your feet, and rockered back out through the nose and tail. Feels good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i gotcha... the mixture of the two gives you both a buttery feel and float in pow as well as stability during speeds:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys ride like me too!! (-: And Being from Michigan, I know what kind of shitty ice they got and if the ELFV can handle it, then alright. My 09' Un..Inc is a beast off jumps with crazy pop and edge hold like a mo fo. I would like to mess around a little more like reverse camber gives you but I like the feeling of camber/suspension under my feet. Seeing is that there are only two boards right now with Flying V, I might have to buy one to try one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

haha came in here thinking *hmm 3 pages of pure awesome custom x review, maybe I can finally make up my mind a freeride board* disappointed, I am. How would you compare the custom X to Lib's Dark Series? I am interested to find out what the 2011 frostbite edges on the custom x are all about...any ideas? The custom x 2011 graphics looks sick to say the least!


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> haha came in here thinking *hmm 3 pages of pure awesome custom x review, maybe I can finally make up my mind a freeride board* disappointed, I am. How would you compare the custom X to Lib's Dark Series? I am interested to find out what the 2011 frostbite edges on the custom x are all about...any ideas? The custom x 2011 graphics looks sick to say the least!


Here is a review:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...-2010-custom-x-first-thoughts.html#post268357


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

The Dark Series is a great board but I think comparing it to the Custom X are apples to oranges. The Dark Series is an aggressive reverse camber park board where the Custom X is more of an all mountain/freeride board. I would recommend trying the C2BTX version over last years BTX. It's much more stable at higher speeds. If you want to carve and go really fast then the Custom X is the way to go. If you want a fast aggro skate style park board get the Dark Series. Check this review.

Lib Tech Dark Series Snowboard Review

I love the Custom X but Burton's proprietary ICS channel frustrates me. That is why lately my friends and i have been riding the Rome Anthem instead. It's basically the Custom X with normal binding mounts so you aren't sentenced to 1 type of binding. Well Flux has a 2 channel binding mount so 2 bindings. It's also $499 instead of $749. The inventor of the custom started Rome with some other designers so don't feel like we are riding a copy. The only real difference other than the ICS is the lack of pressure distribution edges. It actually seems better built as well.

Rome Anthem & Flag Snowboard Review

Any one try the Anthem and Custom X? I'd love to get other opinions on the difference between the Rome Anthem vs. the Burton Custom as well.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Biesty said:


> The Dark Series is a great board but I think comparing it to the Custom X are apples to oranges. The Dark Series is an aggressive reverse camber park board where the Custom X is more of an all mountain/freeride board. I would recommend trying the C2BTX version over last years BTX. It's much more stable at higher speeds. If you want to carve and go really fast then the Custom X is the way to go. If you want a fast aggro skate style park board get the Dark Series. Check this review.
> 
> Lib Tech Dark Series Snowboard Review
> 
> ...


I haven't checked out the Anthem but I got my Custom X for $580 not $749


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

SobeMike said:


> I haven't checked out the Anthem but I got my Custom X for $580 not $749


That is a good sale price but I was referring to the list price. It's hard financially for anyone to buy at list and I don't think I ever have. The Anthem list is $499 vs. the Custom X for $749. The Anthem is on sale at some places for $259 where the Custom X is on sale at some places for $439. My friend and I had a tough time finding much of a difference between the Anthem and Custom X in performance and I wanted to get additional feedback to see if anyone else felt the same.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Biesty said:


> That is a good sale price but I was referring to the list price. It's hard financially for anyone to buy at list and I don't think I ever have. The Anthem list is $499 vs. the Custom X for $749. The Anthem is on sale at some places for $259 where the Custom X is on sale at some places for $439. My friend and I had a tough time finding much of a difference between the Anthem and Custom X in performance and I wanted to get additional feedback to see if anyone else felt the same.


$364 at Sierra now for the Custom X


----------

